# Hog Hunting with 20 ga



## AUTiger (Aug 9, 2009)

Anyone ever used a 20 ga during small game season to hunt hogs?

If so, what load to use and where to aim?

Thanks


----------



## rgarvin (Aug 9, 2009)

wasting your time


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 9, 2009)

get a 22 mag


----------



## Robk (Aug 9, 2009)

spend 200 and get a muzzle loader.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 9, 2009)

Slugs or buckshot, and neither are legal on WMA land.  Buy you a smoke pole!


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 11, 2009)

a 20 with slugs IS allowed on wma land during deer or bear season. there are other notes here about shotguns... see page 13 for details.

SLUGS ONLY!!! NO BUCKSHOT for deer /bear unless otherwise specified. the only WMA place i saw that allowed buckshot, prior to this year was...rayonier... and they are gone now. haven't looked to see if some other place is allowed.

as far as aiming, go for vitals, remembering to avoid the shoulder plate if possible.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 11, 2009)

a 20 with slugs IS allowed on wma land during deer or bear season. there are other notes here about shotguns... see page 13 for details.

SLUGS ONLY!!! NO BUCKSHOT for deer /bear unless otherwise specified. the only WMA place i saw that allowed buckshot, prior to this year was...rayonier... and they are gone now. haven't looked to see if some other place is allowed.

as far as aiming, go for vitals, remembering to avoid the shoulder plate if possible.

***SORRY FOR DOUBLE!!!*** my browser gets funky sometimes!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2009)

*If its what ya got.....take it!*

If you got a 20 ga and want to go hog hunting, take it.  Get you some *Turkey loads *with #2 if you can find them.........go get you a HOG brother!


----------



## dog1 (Sep 1, 2009)

*20 ga.*

A 20 ga. shotgun with slugs or double ought buckshot will kill any hog in Ga. if the shot is in the right place.

One word of caution, besure and make sure you have the right choke tube (if you have a gun with chokes) installed.  Check your owners manual.  You could blow the end of your barrel off if not using the right tube.

I have 3 older 20 ga. shotguns that don't have choke tubes, the only one of the 3 is improved cylinder, that's the one I use.

dog1


----------



## declemen (Sep 1, 2009)

On private land you can use any size shot you want.I would reccomend buckshot at close range.During small game season on a WMA you can not use buckshot, no buck shot on a WMA period.If I was on public land during small game season, I would have a 22 mag.If you do go after hogs with a 20 ga with bird shot, get one with a good stock, so you can keep em beat off after you make them mad.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Sep 1, 2009)

I killed a small sow with a 20 gauge/#2 shot. Aim for the head and any small pig will go down within close range.


----------

